# Youth Pheasant Hunting



## Buck_Davis (Feb 5, 2012)

I would like to re-release this article, pictures and all to our 114,000+ readership in our outdoor magazine. We are all about youth in hunting...we are not looking to pay for this article but would love to share it with our readership...drop me a line, fast approaching deadline... Buck Davis, Sr. Editor - Racks & Tails Magazine...


----------

